
Can Norway win the global race to build a 'floating tunnel'? (2019) - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/norway-underwater-floating-tunnel-intl/index.html
======
jandrese
The article talks about submarine collisions, but a more likely scenario would
seem to be having the tunnel snagged by the anchor line from a passing ship.
Said anchors are already the bane of undersea cables, and in this case could
behave like a giant cable saw against the concrete structure.

~~~
lb1lf
-But this scenario would require the ship to lower anchor in an area where doing so is a big no-no, while under speed and where waters are generally too deep for anchoring, anyway.

I don't think E39 will ever be ferry-free - the project is simply too
outrageously expensive, even by our petroboosted economy's standards.

However, it would make sense to improve the road - I drive parts of E39 almost
every day, and in places the posted limit is 50km/h (31mph). It goes through
populated areas - so there are zebra crossings. On a European backbone road.
Sigh.

